# Gram Scales



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Hi 

I searched around the forum and couldn't find recommendations or opinions for the best gram scales. If I missed it please point me in the right direction. 

I am needing a new one and was curious about what kinds others here have and are using, what they like or dislike ect..


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a kitchen digital scale. I would suggest to get one with Tare and one you can switch from gram to ounces.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, small digital kitchen scales work the best, they're usually pretty inexpensive and can be calibrated as Peggy said. :thumbsup:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

cool sounds great.maybe I should buy 1 for Gracie .


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also have a digital kitchen scale. One I had was too cheap and didn't last too long, but I got a better quality stainless steel one and I like it. They sell similar scales online with a built in perch on top and market it for birds but raise the price way up of course. You can always attach a perch somehow and zero it out. Some birds are accustomed to standing flat footed on the scale, while others would like a perch. One of my bigger birds will stand on it, but I have to distract him or he'll try to attack and bite the scale.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gram scale*

Windy city Parrot has one for 22 dollars. Walmart carries them in the kitchen dept.Free freight if you spend up to 49 dollars. Amazon carries the pricy ones you see in vets office. You can use a kitchen food plastic and tare it and then weigh budgie and small birds. We just lay lid on top but not sealed. We have triangle perch with 3 perch sizes for larger birds some birds can be trained to stand still and nibble a treat.It has become a necessity in our aviary. We check every week or so and record weight to watch for excess gain or loss as a guide on health of our budgies. We have gotten much better at catching illnesses early, before a bird is showing illness we caught one today and took him to the vet. The vet noted that he was moving about like nothing was wrong but tests indicated Amphoteracin B was needed for fungal infection, He was light when we weighed him and we were able to get an apt right away, today -the very next day. Blessings, Jo:Love birds::Love birds: Ann


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I am happy to hear that I don't need to invest in an overly expensive type and the ones I was looking at should do just fine.


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep two scales: one is the usual kitchen scale and the other is a pocket jeweller's scale with a 10 gram calibration weight.

I use the kitchen scale (good to .1g) for weighing Wiki, and I use the jeweller's scale (good to .01g) for measuring individual doses of soluble vitamins, probiotics, medications etc. - doing doses for one bird's water needs is more practical. Because the small scale is important to get right, I use the calibration weight to make sure it's correct.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gram Scale*

What a great idea, Anne Marie, Thank you. Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I use a pocket gram scale also, but it works wonderfully for my flock's daily weigh in. I think I got mine on eBay for about $10. I also had bought one of those cheesy Perfect Polly toys, and snagged Polly's perch out of it and I use that for them to perch on. There is various different modes, including both grams and ounces, among others, and a tare button also.

This is the exact one that I have and it's less than $10 on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Digita...082382?hash=item5d5b525ace:g:yjwAAOSwd0BVskpq

*


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I should add..

Slide 13 Video by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


----------

